# Camera sales in Japan 2014



## xps (Feb 20, 2015)

"BCNranking published the full 2014 camera sales date in Japan. The good news is that Sony dethroned Olympus and is now number one in the mirrorless system camera market in Japan. And in Japan mirrorless is very strong and on par with DSLR in terms of cameras sales. The (unsurprisingly) bad news is that Sony really holds no more any meaningful share of the DSLR market:"

Canon is still leader in DSLR market

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 20, 2015)

DSLR shares (Japan):
54,7% Canon (comming from 49,2%)
39,1% Nikon (comming from 42,5%)

Yeah! 
All the "Canon is losing ground because of all the sensor flaws" saysers are so right.
Of course RoW sure looks totally different and there everything surely looks bad for Canon.

And before you argue with the gain at mirrorless, please share the total sales and turnover numbers because I'm sure that the DSLR market is still much bigger - even in Japan.


----------

